
Show HN: Hover Play – Chrome extension that plays live streams on hover - andycloke
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hover-play/dnmbfaacpfllgeejebipebofdhndnnma
======
andycloke
Hi, developer here. The extension adds a preview to the page with the live
stream when you hover over a video thumbnail. It currently works with Twitch,
YouTube and Facebook. I plan to add more sites soon if people like it :)

Demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRJED9leVPs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRJED9leVPs)

------
TCR19
This could be kind of cool to use. I'll have to check it out in more detail
and see how it works.

